# Portable spray booth folds to 1.2x2.4x0.3m for storage



## ivan (19 Jul 2007)

DIY booth folds up for storage:
Unfortunately, not an original idea! However, if you've no room for a permanent booth either, this may be of interest to you. With no room for a proper booth (they sometimes go for as little as £2 or 300 on ebay) I had suffered with Heath Robinson lash ups. The last 'design' had a bonded filter 1.2x1.5m in a scrap frame fitted over 2 open casement windows, the air being delivered via a door frame sized filter from the adjacent room, in turn pressurised by a 14" 2500 cuftmin (free air) fan. It worked! Well, sort of. 

A lengthy trawl of the internet delivered a number of soutions all related to the suggestion made on this forum - to modify a cheap garden gazebo. However, the car enthusiasts seemed to favour a frame made up to the size you need from PVC waste pipe (11/4, 11/2, or 2") covered with poly DPC sheet. Cheap to make, and you get the size you need.

However the idea that really caught my eye was a folding design, found entirely by accident on Highland's website. Highland Hardware is a US tool dealer sometimes mentioned here for their Woodslicer thin kerf bandsaw rip blades. Set up, the booth's open face is about 2.5x2.1m; Highland use this booth for demonstrations of their line of spray equipment and waterbourne finishes. It could be extended (or protected for outdoor use) with a PVC waste/poly sheet tent. It looks ideal for occasional, non professional use.


----------



## davy_owen_88 (20 Jul 2007)

I recently knocked up a small spray booth myself. I built 2 frames about 1m x 2m which I hinged to the back wall of the workshop. I then covered the back wall and the 2 frames with tarpaulin and then stuck a cheap cotton sheet over the back wall to trap some over-spray.

I made up 2x plywood boxes that hold charcoal filters and connected those directly to my dust extractor and aimed the outlet of the extractor so it was exhausting back into the booth (not too close, it needs to be far enough away for it to create a gentle breeze into the booth). This keeps all the over-spray/vapours contained within the booth, most over-spray sticks to the cotton sheet and the extractor+charcoal filters removes most of the odours.

When I don't need it it folds away projecting about 2 inches from the wall.


----------



## George_N (20 Jul 2007)

This looks good. I've been spraying with polythene dust sheet draped down the wall and over my workbench...far from ideal.


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Jul 2007)

I noticed that there are some large and inexpensive fans in my local B&Q the other day. Perhaps they would be suitable for WB spraying?
S


----------



## ivan (28 Jul 2007)

Am getting materials for a version of the Highland booth next week. Concertina style paper filter arrived last week, self supporting so no weldmesh required behind it. 1st try will be with existing tefc 14" fan (simiilar to Machine Mart industrial plate fans). Will report back.

Good old Lidl have some large fans, very like that in Highland pictures. Probably a good summer to pick up a fan bargain....


----------



## Mendel (4 Jul 2011)

davy_owen_88":5d8el2ak said:


> I recently knocked up a small spray booth myself. I built 2 frames about 1m x 2m which I hinged to the back wall of the workshop. I then covered the back wall and the 2 frames with tarpaulin and then stuck a cheap cotton sheet over the back wall to trap some over-spray.
> 
> I made up 2x plywood boxes that hold charcoal filters and connected those directly to my dust extractor and aimed the outlet of the extractor so it was exhausting back into the booth (not too close, it needs to be far enough away for it to create a gentle breeze into the booth). This keeps all the over-spray/vapours contained within the booth, most over-spray sticks to the cotton sheet and the extractor+charcoal filters removes most of the odours.
> 
> When I don't need it it folds away projecting about 2 inches from the wall.


----------

